# 4 stone weight loss in just over 1 month!!



## lucy123 (Feb 3, 2012)

Please put your hands (posts) together again please for the weight loss group who have got off to a cracking start with a group loss of 4 stone in just over a month - a fantastic January was had by all - incredible!

Anyone else want to join in - just have a read through the wlg posts and post your weight on a regular basis.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 3, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Please put your hands (posts) together again please for the weight loss group who have got off to a cracking start with a group loss of 4 stone in just over a month - a fantastic January was had by all - incredible!
> 
> Anyone else want to join in - just have a read through the wlg posts and post your weight on a regular basis.



Congratulations and well done to all.  I'm one of the people who hasn't changed much in size over the years,( genes and always on the go I think) so I won't be joinging, but I will try to give lots of encouragement.  Best wishes to you all Sheena


----------



## trophywench (Feb 3, 2012)

I just read the thread title and thought - OMG that's not healthy! - not realising it was in the WLG until I opened it!

Not long before the Group will have lost (the equivalent of) a whole person !

(I always think it's best to think of it in a format I can 'picture'   )


----------



## Copepod (Feb 3, 2012)

Also very relieved to hear 4 stones was a group loss! 

Congratulations to everyone involved


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 3, 2012)

Ah but I knew it would draw attention


----------

